# Zoot update and first time sleeve bite today



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's a video of Zoot in action. This is the first time she has ever had an opportunity to bite the sleeve. We have been concentrating on obedience training first and some puppy bite work second. She is turning out to be a great dog but still full of endless amounts of energy 24/7. ha

I hope you enjoy the video and feel free to critique anything you may see wrong. This is my first German Shepherd and i am always willing to learn.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

AWESOME! great job Zoot!!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Way too go, Zoot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks great to me!!! good job Zoot!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

love it !!


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Last bite of the first day on the sleeve.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Terrific job, Zoot!


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations, but I have a world of questions about this. I just got my Shepherd pup as a pet, not an attack or working dog. I'm in the military and have spoken with the Military Working Dog (MWD) handlers and they insist that the MWDs are totally different animals from my pet. I didn't buy my Shepherd for defense, that's why I have a security system and a plethora of firearms. However, I will be leaving for Afghanistan in the next year, and I love the idea of my wife having a 100lb pillow that can become a 100lb neck tie for any intruder. My main question becomes this; can a pet, who spends time with children and other animals also serve for defense should the situation warren it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Schutzhund training isn't protection training for "real life" situations. Though a dog that is training in SchH should have the temperament to be protective of the family when the need arises. There are quite a few threads on "protection" I'd look over the forums for more information to your question.
And most SchH dogs are great family pets, wonderful with children and their animal companions.

High Impact, where are you training?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> High Impact, where are you training?


I was gonna ask the same thing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

DJEtzel said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing.


Me three.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I like your handlers enthusiasm a lot- he seems like he really enjoys working with Zoot. Zoot is really calm and her bite looks almost nice and sweet how old is she again?


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Me four


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

HighImpact,

That is awesome you have Zoot working. I am sure that will help with her energy level. How are things going? Good luck to you.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Zoot is 9 months old.

The breeder connected us together only after I passed heavy questioning. My trainer is very positive and truly loves what he does. He is only about 5 miles from me and has worked with schutzhund dogs and personal protection dogs for many years. He is VERY particular who he works with and the dog must be obedient before he will progress into bite work. I really like him as well - I didn't get Zoot until he agreed to work with us and we couldn't have done this without him. He is tougher on me then Zoot! haha

He says Zoots bite is very solid and clean especially for this being her first sleeve bite.


----------



## High Impact (Jul 16, 2010)

Even though we are doing some schutzhund work with Zoot and will title her in the spring she is primarily for protection. It was imperative that my protection GSD be able to play with kids and be friendly with strangers. We have people over to our house constantly do to my profession and MUST have a social dog. Zoot loves people! My kids even play with Zoot and use her as a pillow at times. ha We trust her 100 percent and have found the biggest problem is she is still mouthy when she gets into drive. 

Example - I had a knock at the front door this morning. It was someone I know but Zoot did not. I put her in a sitz just five feet from the front door, answered the door, greeted the man, shook his hand, invited him in and THEN introduced him to Zoot. Zoot THEN finally greeted him and did a great job. If I had needed her to defend me I believe that she would have.


----------

